# The old school/extreme metal thread!



## idontlikesociety (Nov 22, 2011)

Post your favourite/now playing extreme metal vids/songs here!


[video=youtube;LWmCNe6NG40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWmCNe6NG40[/video]

Seriously, who would turn down a cheerleader with a machine gun?


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;8EVA9N5tJQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EVA9N5tJQA[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 23, 2011)

Shit...BTBAM is "old school" now? I must be getting really fucking old...I thought I would see some Cynic, Extreme Noise Terror, Cryptic Slaughter, Gorguts, Cryptopsy, Human Remains...

I mean there are tons of awesome old school metal bands...but BTBAM?


----------



## Jack Harer (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats what I'm saying. Since when is this "Old Skool"? I have trouble thinking of J. Giels or Jethro Tull as Old Skool for christs sake!!!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;YiuSosHDFug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiuSosHDFug[/video]
[video=youtube;5w-EaHk137o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w-EaHk137o[/video]
[video=youtube;-Fp3qeKYh-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fp3qeKYh-k[/video]
[video=youtube;pQjZYMoVqII]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQjZYMoVqII[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Some old school
[video=youtube;ocXcxziyYsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocXcxziyYsE[/video]
[video=youtube;spVZNOd2XSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spVZNOd2XSM[/video]
^^Death with Andy LaRoc ftw.
[video=youtube;j_jjJBvD8X0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_jjJBvD8X0[/video]
[video=youtube;EXHnTKcjTL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXHnTKcjTL0[/video]


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 23, 2011)

The Ruiner said:


> Shit...BTBAM is "old school" now? I must be getting really fucking old...I thought I would see some Cynic, Extreme Noise Terror, Cryptic Slaughter, Gorguts, Cryptopsy, Human Remains...
> 
> I mean there are tons of awesome old school metal bands...but BTBAM?


sorry dude, the title to me is like an either or old school metal/extreme metal... my b


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 23, 2011)

If you're talking old school metal then you need to talk about the father of it all, Tony Iommi of Black Sabbath. That is where it's roots are found. That is when and where it all began.

Now if you ever want to see/hear some hot bitches that understand metal, check out Drain STH. I saw then open for Sabbath once and they knew how to do it.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Nov 23, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you're talking old school metal then you need to talk about the father of it all, Tony Iommi of Black Sabbath. That is where it's roots are found. That is when and where it all began.
> 
> Now if you ever want to see/hear some hot bitches that understand metal, check out Drain STH. I saw then open for Sabbath once and they knew how to do it.


Agreed. Metal didn't exist before Sabbath. I had my mind wrapped around old school "extreme" metal bands. But I guess Sabbath was pretty extreme for the 1970s.

[video=youtube;IkbMd3Bygzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkbMd3Bygzs[/video]
[video=youtube;tsLkL8DTHeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsLkL8DTHeg[/video]


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 23, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Agreed. Metal didn't exist before Sabbath. I had my mind wrapped around old school "extreme" metal bands. But I guess Sabbath was pretty extreme for the 1970s.


Tony Iommi attributes part of his unique (for the era) sound to the loss of two of his fingertips that made him alter how he played and ended up creating the deep, haunting riffs that went on to become a staple in the metal genre. Many do consider Tony Iommi to be the father of heavy metal and it in part came about due to a near career ending accident.


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh... well... the topic was maybe unclear but I am of course talking about old school death/black/thrash music from the 80's and 90's (or 'modern' bands with that sound). Of course, BTBAM doesn't fit in in this categorize. Neither Slipknot, Lamb Of God, Chamaira or stuff like that.

Death, Obituary, Deicide, Testament is DAMN GOOD examples!


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ey6vm3Slxa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey6vm3Slxa8[/video]

[video=youtube;wwIqTDWmV8A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwIqTDWmV8A&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 24, 2011)

[video=youtube;c7Z8Ww1EmMk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7Z8Ww1EmMk[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;mid1LPj4Y9M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mid1LPj4Y9M[/video]


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 25, 2011)

Waaah! Just because D.R.I came up -

[video=youtube;nxcJW6bs5os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxcJW6bs5os[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;S_agMM4Czeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_agMM4Czeo[/video]


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sts7qoZzmxw


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah...2003 is not that old school...I thought at first it was these guys...

[video=youtube;i6nrglujp1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6nrglujp1U[/video]

Who are way better...


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 29, 2011)

Will contact an moderator so I can change the topic. This doesn't work.

I'm with The Ruiner. Personally, I wouldn't consider *Suffokate* as neither metal nor extreme. And definitely not old school.
Sounds and seems like one of all those kiddie-"metal"-bands that seems so popular nowadays (Bring Me The Horizon, All That Remains, Suicide Silence, Whitechapel, Parkway Drive etc). I don't mean to offend you, and I'm sorry but that commersial trend stuff has nothing to do with metal.

Sorry, but I just hate that stuff.

*Suffocation* on the other hand is as brutal as it gets.


[video=youtube;ghnyr8BP95A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghnyr8BP95A[/video]


----------



## EmptyWords (Dec 3, 2011)

idontlikesociety said:


> Suffocation[/B] on the other hand is as brutal as it gets.


 Suffocation is not as brutal as it gets. Suffocation is just normal brutal death metal, there is still the underground ultra brutal death metal such as these for example.

[video=youtube;vvAQO5H1akA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvAQO5H1akA[/video]
[video=youtube;WcXcEu_iv5M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcXcEu_iv5M&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;pKmfbhxYj2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKmfbhxYj2s&feature=related[/video]


----------



## perkele (Dec 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;kdEPnGUPc5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdEPnGUPc5s[/video]

yep, memories


----------



## El Superbeasto (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a pretty neat cover of a song that I consider old school. I am only 34 though.... This band is in no way "old school". Slayer is.

[video=youtube;-KoOnafBtNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KoOnafBtNc[/video]


----------



## Nepaljam x Oaxaca (Dec 10, 2011)

metal is gay. it kills my buzz everytime i hear it... please take this crap down


----------



## EmptyWords (Dec 10, 2011)

Nepaljam x Oaxaca said:


> metal is gay. it kills my buzz everytime i hear it... please take this crap down


 Well troll, no one asked or forced you to come in here. Just go back to your Juster Bieber and the problem is solved. I am sorry metal is too awesome/complex for your tiny brain to fathom.


----------

